# 1965 GTO Deluxe Steering Wheel Horn Button



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 1965 Manual but it doesn't tell me how to remove the horn button. It seems to have three clips holding it on but I'll be danged if I can pry it off! Do I need some sort of puller?:banghead:


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

It should just pop off, try a thin blade like a putty knife and carefully work it into the seam the pry it off


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

mine comes off using my fingernails, no scratches.


----------

